# Testing for my First Belt!



## KeeblerElf (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm just really excited. On Thursday I'm going to be testing for my yellow belt. I'm working really hard to know all the material and it'll just be a great accomplishment if I get it.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Mar 2, 2007)

Good skill.  Let us know how it goes!


----------



## jdinca (Mar 2, 2007)

Good luck!


----------



## BigKiai (Mar 2, 2007)

My yellow belt test was my most memorable. Perhaps because of the fear of the unkown. May you have a great test!

Mike


----------



## sealth (Mar 2, 2007)

good luck to you.testing will only get easier from that moment on.


----------



## dragonswordkata (Mar 2, 2007)

Good luck!!


----------



## John Bishop (Mar 2, 2007)

Good luck.  Many years from now you may be adding more stripes to your black belt, but you'll still remember how great it was to get your yellow belt.


----------



## Tames D (Mar 2, 2007)

Good luck. And don't forget to have fun. It's all about having fun.


----------



## masherdong (Mar 2, 2007)

Good luck and let us know how it went.


----------



## stickarts (Mar 3, 2007)

Awesome! Good luck!!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 3, 2007)

John Bishop said:


> Good luck. Many years from now you may be adding more stripes to your black belt, but you'll still remember how great it was to get your yellow belt.


 
So true! My yellow belt promotion was by far my most memorable.

Best of luck, KeeblerElf!


----------



## MSTCNC (Mar 3, 2007)

I'd have to agree with the way that James put it... good skill...

Although luck may come into play to a degree... your dedication (evident in your excitement) and hard work (as stated in your post) will be what carries you through the testing...

So... GOOD SKILL, KeeblerElf!

Your Brother in the arts,

Andrew

P.S. Help yourself out even further by removing the IF from your mind ("if I get it"). In your minds eye, see yourself passing... be confident (NOT cocky) that you know the material, and in your ability to pass the test. Your "Mental Kenpo" is as much a part of passing as the physical. :asian:


----------



## Drac (Mar 3, 2007)

The *BEST* to you..You better post how it went for you...


----------



## MJS (Mar 3, 2007)

Good luck to you!:ultracool   Let us know how it goes! 

Mike


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 3, 2007)

Good luck and all the best to you, please let us know how it goes.


----------



## Brian Jones (Mar 3, 2007)

Good Luck.   Let us know how it went.


----------



## KeeblerElf (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks for all your support! I got my yellow belt today!


----------



## Yeti (Mar 8, 2007)

Congratulations! artyon: 
Awesome news.


----------



## John Bishop (Mar 8, 2007)

:highfive:


----------



## Tames D (Mar 8, 2007)

Congrats.


----------



## jdinca (Mar 8, 2007)

Wahoo! Awesome! :highfive:


----------



## Drac (Mar 8, 2007)

CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## crushing (Mar 8, 2007)

KeeblerElf said:


> Thanks for all your support! I got my yellow belt today!


 
Congrats!


----------



## Jdokan (Mar 8, 2007)

Awesome!!
Remember the greatest part of the journey is taking that first (stressful) step....Remember that feeling when you were first able to ride a bike without training wheels???  That first belt I think is very much like that...I can still visualize my dad letting go and Cal sitting in that chair grilling me.....
I congratulate you on alot of hard work and preparation!!!!!


----------



## BigKiai (Mar 10, 2007)

Congrats! May this be the first of many tests!

Big Kiai


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 10, 2007)

Good luck!


----------



## kenpotroop (Mar 10, 2007)

Awesome Dude


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 10, 2007)

:cheers:   Congrats


----------



## kidswarrior (Mar 11, 2007)

Congratulations!! That's the hardest one! Most people quit before yellow, so you're on your way to black for sure! :ultracool


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 11, 2007)

Way to go on achieving your yellow belt!


----------



## Kacey (Mar 11, 2007)

KeeblerElf said:


> Thanks for all your support! I got my yellow belt today!



Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Kenpobuff (Mar 14, 2007)

Congrats!  Way to go.  Feels good doesn't it?  It only gets better.


----------

